# Hobie Kayak!!!



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I have no yak experience at all and now no longer second guess myself about getting one after the crowds this weekend! Now my first question of many to come later is are the Hobie yaks the only ones with foot paddles?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Native makes a peddle yak, but it turns a propeller. Much different and less effificient than the mirage drive system used by Hobies.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

metroman which one do you have?


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

oh yeah do you need any special licenses or permit to operate one also? i know it might seem silly but i have no clue!


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

No special license to operate them.

The Native ones are a little different with the propeller than the hobie, they go forward and reverse..where the hobies you can only go forward with the drive system. with that said......I love my hobie


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a Hobie Outback. Great Kayak!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Croaker D said:


> metroman which one do you have?


I have a Torque, made by Ocean Kayak. Since my kayak is considered a motorized vessel, it has to be registered just like a regular boat.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Have a Hobie Outback also great peddle Boat!


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

There Is a guy selling one in Herndon, VA now. 2012 outback for 1600 obo! I am getting one, but this one will be gone before I am ready! He posted it in the marketplace on this site!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

MetroMan said:


> I have a Torque, made by Ocean Kayak. Since my kayak is considered a motorized vessel, it has to be registered just like a regular boat.


metroman how do you like it & how do you transport it


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

went out to put my hands on some and see actual weights and heights yesterday! I am about to go to VA and check out some more here in a minute but i think i will rather paddle than spend a extra 700-1000 bucks to peddle but im thinking about the fact i can not trot line for crabs or can you???? i have no clue!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Moc is called the crab whisper and uses a Hobie Revolution to run his crab trout line- I use my Outback for everything- Once you get in a group of kayaks with a few Hobie Revolutions, Outbacks and maybe a Pro Angler it becomes evident why the Mirage Drive is so effecient as the Hobies disappear in the distance as you stroke, stroke, stroke....and when the current and wind whips up...or when you are trolling around structure in a strong tide and a fish hits...


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Check your PM Croaker D


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> metroman how do you like it & how do you transport it


I absolutely love it. I transport it on top of the car, just like most normal kayaks. I strap it down to the roof rack


----------



## NaClH20 (Sep 27, 2010)

*hobie revolution 13*

My wife and I switched from paddles to a pair of hobie revolution 13s. From my own experience, they are superior to paddle kayaks in speed, efficiency, rough water, and hands free fishing. The good thing about their expensive price is that they resell really well so even after using for a few years you can get a good part of your money back if you decide to sell.


----------



## FinanceGuru (Jun 15, 2008)

Croaker D: I was in exactly your position a year ago and because I didnt get a chance to try out the Hobie mirage-drive (pedal system), I ended up buying a regular SOT kayak. Within 6 months I had the chance to rent a Hobie Revolution 13 and after being on it and fishing for a couple of hours and comparing it to the to regular SOT I already had, I decided that the extra cost was worth it. Having said that, not everything is for everyone and each person should try things out before making a material purchase.

I own a Hobie Quest Fisherman 13 (paddle only, not mirage driven) and I own an extra Hobie Revolution 13 (mirage-drive/pedal) that was meant for the wife; you can try them out and compare, if you're interested, just PM me and we can coordinate something.

I haven't made a decision yet but I may be selling both in the near future as they are not getting much use but in the meantime you're welcome to try them out.


----------

